# Recently told that ICSi is the way to go for us!!



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Im 31, DH is 32 and we've been trying for our 1st baby for about 18 months...

We've had quite a few tests/ scans etc and all seems well on my part but we were referred to Exeter fertility clinic as DH sperm is not as healthy as we'd of liked ..... DH did 2 sperm tests ... both of which came back very low.  This was a tough blow for hubbie and although he probably wouldnt admit it I think he was in denial and so asked for another 2 tests (just to be sure)  ... needless to say they too came back showing a low count, low morphology and low motility.... 

... 8 weeks on (and a bit more used to the idea) we have just had another appointment where we've been recommended that the way forward for us is ICSI.  We are waiting for a date to start planning the weeks ahead but have been advised that EC will be sometime in July / August .... it seems like forever away and Im really impatient and want it all to start 2moro   (I know in the grand scheme of things its not long to wait).


Ive been reading the posts on here for a while now and finally plucked up the courage to register this week.

Id love to hear from anyone in the same boat as me and look forward to chatting to you all in the coming weeks / months ....

Love,
When will it happen x


----------



## welshliz (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi
We were referred after 2 yrs of ttc, my husbands first sperm test wasn't very good, but the hospital didnt test his morhology,
the 2nd test was rubbish because they told us not to have sex for 3 days before, but didn't tell us we had to have sex 3 days before,
so we had another test done and we did have sex 3 days before and it was ok.
We decided to go to another hospital and hs sperm count was satisfactory.
Lots of things affect sperm,how often you do have sex, and it needs to be tested by a embryologist straight away, not hanging around at the path lab in the local hospital.
We are starting our Down Regulation on Saturday and hopefully our ec in april for icsi.
Just remember it only takes 1 sperm to make a baby not 18,000,000...
Good luck,and there is a light at the end of the tunnel.
P.s you will get addicted to this site.
Sarah (come on you welsh for saturday) x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello when will it happen, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Sorry to hear of the problems you are having conceiving. With luck, ICSI will make the difference for you and you will be a mummy soon!
It's natural to feel impatient at this stage. Now you know what's wrong and what you must do, of course you just want to get on with it!

I am going to leave you some links to some parts of FF that I hope will prove helpful to you:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. We use this time to do "Chat School" and will show you all the fab features of our chat rooms and just how suportive live chat can be.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Wishing you lots of luck! 

C~x


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi When Will It Happen,

Just wanted to say hello and  to fertility friends 

Strawberries x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support.

Im sorry to hear of your problems with trying for a baby and i wish you loads of luck for the future.

Kate xx​


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi  

Thanks very much for all your replies ... this IVF lark certainly is a roller coaster (and we've not really started yet)!... cried twice today which it not like me ...  

Im feeling really low today ... Over the past few days Ive called the hospital 3 times to ask if there is any way of them telling me when our planning meeting is likely to be and the expected date of ET because ideally hubbie and I need to plan shifts and holiday at work ... they have not got back to me on this .....

Then today I phoned the hospital to let them know that Ive 'come on' (something they asked me to do) so that a mid cycle scan can be arranged - just to check that there is nothing of concern prior to starting treatment.  The receptionist said ''Oh I dont think you'll need a scan, I'll check with the consultant and ring you back''. .... well its gone 5 o'clock and after waiting in all day Ive not heard anything.  

The little voices in my head are telling me that they dont care about me and Im not a priority. They must think Im a right pain keep phoning but I just want to feel reassured that Ive not been forgotten and want a date to focus on.  

I wish I could be more laid back and patient.  Hubbie says there is nothing more important than our treatment (which I completely agree with) and we will just have to try and move holidays and shift patterns once we have a date or worse case scenario go sick ... but im a worrier and dont want to let people down ... 

I know Im rambing but I think I just need to get this off my chest!!!

AAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my head is full of stuff ....


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Huni and welcome to this amazing place  

We were in the exact same place as you guys have found yourselves in    It is heartbreaking when you are actually told that there IS a problem    I think it is even harder in a way for our men because no matter how sensitive they appear to be, there is still that element of wounded male pride that kicks in.

Hospitals can be a total nightmare, because ou do feel like a bit of a number.  But, once you get past the general stage and get referred to a specialist clinic, it is usally much, much better  

Please don't feel like you are letting anyone down.  This treatment lark is a massive rollercoaster and you are likely to feel a range of emotions that just don't seem possible.  the one thing you need to make sure is that you are not hard on yourselves.  This is the time to prop each other up as much as possible....we will all do our best here to help as much as we can.

Take care huni and post here as much as you like  

Love

Jo xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi When will it happen and welcome to Fertility Friends, you've found a really great place x

We're about to emabrk on our third cycle of IVF with ICSI, had one with and one IVF so far.

Ring the clinic again tomorrow and ask them to clarify whether a scan is needed, if they can't do it there and then tell them you'll ring back at such and such a time as that then gives you more control over it.

Good luck and hope that you get your dream very soon


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Beach Girl and Bib for your replies ...  

I think I will phone again 2moro      ... like you say just to clarify the situation ... they must think Im such a pain in the **** 

... but I dont want to get close to starting treatment and then find out in fact I 'SHOULD' have had the scan

God I sound neurotic .... Help ... mad woman on the loose !!!!!!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Not at all....you just want to ensure all is ok before embarking on your journey x


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi,

Well I phoned the hospital last week ... and apparently I do not need the scan (strange ... especially as the consultant originally said I did )... anyway, Im trying to relax about things and forget about the scan!!! ...

.. the hospital have told me to phone on day 1 of my period in May to arrange the planning meeting - which I guess is starting the ball rolling for us.  I think I'll be due on about the 9th May but I feel like phoning on the 1st and pretending Ive come on.. just to hurry things on !!!

Feelin pretty poop ..... Im not sure whats wrong with me ... I just cant be bothered with anything (including the very thing I should be doing ... having sex!!    ) ... I am sleeping well but I am still really tired and have no va va voom at the moment.  It feels like my life is completely on hold at the moment ... just waiting for treatment to start.... It all I can think about.

I dont feel like I can be bothered to socialise or even pick up the phone to my mum to say hi. I just feel down and dreary.

Ive been having acupuncture for a few weeks now and am wondering if that has anyrhing to do with it or perhaps its just normal to feel like this when waiting to embark on something big? My hubbie is as good as gold really but I think I must be driving him crazy with my constant chit chat about babies and how im feeling.

Does anyone else feel like this?... HELp .... 

when will it happen

ps... cant even be bothered to put many smily's on ....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

WWIT- I'm exactly the same, got no energy and certainly no interest in sex.


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

sex? What is that?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I've no idea, not something I understand.....maybe one day I will


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

.. its like every month during days 10 - 18 (when I know I should be having sex) I just dont want it - hubbie is the same (he's all sleepy on the setee) ... Pre-panned sex just aint sexy is it......

AHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I am annoying myself.....   

Jokes aside, do you all have 'enough' sex to get pregnant? ... bet your all at it twice a day when your ovulating !!!!!.. sorry far too much info being asked !!!  

when will it happen x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

WWIT- this month we planned to try as often as possible, so far not done very good and AF is due next week.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello there when will it happen,

we are in the same boat as u,we found out may last year,and still waiting,its a very long prosses and one of the most hardest things i have ever had to deal with,my dh has found it very hard not wanting to talk about it or even agnoledge it was happening to him,u both have to be very open with eachother and support eachother as much as u can,let eachother no u will always be there for eachother no matter what,it has put a very big strain on our relationship and still finding things hard but its getting better.our referral should be going through in april but not sure when we will actually get started ,i hate all the waiting arround ,i have dealt with the not wanting to go out ,go to work,hated seeing pregnant ladies and happy familes ,but it does get better and u do find away off dealing with this as u have to or u will never step out the door ever again.and when it comes to find out results or appointments keep on at them,we have had so many results lost that i would have not know this if i did not keep phoning,to them ur not important but to us it is very important so u keep pestering them.i sometimes have my days but they are alot less now,and will admit sometimes u do feel very resentful towards dh but i have to remind my self that this is not his fault and he did not ask for this.so i wish u all the luck in the world and the time will pass quickly ,one bit off advise try to book things up in ur diary each month this really helps the time go bye but also give u and dh something to look forward to.take care hunny.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

oh and for the sex ,well cant remember the last time   but u really have to make an effort both of u me and dh are excactly the same.we have just started reflexology so fingers crossed.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm going for reflexology next week with the babymaker at Sheffield.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

beachgirl,was she the one on that program the other night,did u watch that?it was about reflexology.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes I rang her the day after and she had a free slot so I thought why not. even if it's too late this cycle at least it'll be relaxing for me.


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for your replies last night ...... got in bed and went to sleep ...!!! ... so must try harder tonight!!!  

... feeling an ickle bit brighter today


----------

